# Travelin' workshops



## finn (Feb 3, 2010)

So I'm slowly teaching some of my friends metalworking with the dremel and edgegrinder. It takes about 10 hours split into two days, to be relatively competent with the dremel and to be introduced to the edgegrinder. Not to get anyone's hopes up, I'm going through all my friends who are interested before I go on to teach strangers. I'm still working on streamlining it since I've only had 3 students so far, with 5 on the waiting list. The weather has been crimping my scheduling, given that it has to be done outside with access to an electric outlet. I do have a battery powered dremel and a hand spun sharpener (thanks lee!), but the battery is weak and the handspun one requires so much oil that it'll drip everywhere and cause a mess- not to mention that carrying it around is a bit of a beast. I may need to make one that uses bearings...

I figure another 10 hours is needed to get good with the edge grinder, though maybe I could get away with 5 hours, I should be safe with 10. The dremel workshop assumes that no vices/clamps will be available, and the edge grinder one will use them. If other people do traveling workshops, feel free to post them here.

I also teach knife sharpening, basic crotcheting, woodcarving and printmaking.


----------

